# #4767, M, Sable 5yr - Euth 8/30



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LABELED ADOPTABLE GOLD!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...17627031.70863.111198805634644&type=3&theater










Tag#4767	
Sex MALE
Breed GERMAN SHEPHARD	Color BROWN/BLACK
Cage #	F5	Age 4.5-5 yrs.	Adopt/Rescue/ Euthanasia Date	08/30/2012
ADOPTABLE(GOLD)	Admitted Date	08/28/2012

Contact and Rescue info!!
https://www.facebook.com/GastonACNCavailablepets/info


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bump...he's still shown but last day is today!!!


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

Still listed on website...
situation must be desperate by now.
Poor boy


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope he gets pulled.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Same dog...different view....


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

did he get pulled?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

still listed


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

According to their ARRF 15 report he was rescued 9-5 . . . . . Really hard to find data.


----------

